# Bells for driving horses



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 9, 2009)

[SIZE=8pt]This link was mentioned in a topic on The Back Porch, but I thought I would mention it here also. I am planning to order the Body Bells and the Martingale Bells. This will be so much nicer than my improvised jingles![/SIZE]

Is anyone familiar with this company?

http://www.santassleighbells.com/sleigh.html

Marsha


----------



## nbark (Nov 10, 2009)

Marsha Cassada said:


> [SIZE=8pt]This link was mentioned in a topic on The Back Porch, but I thought I would mention it here also. I am planning to order the Body Bells and the Martingale Bells. This will be so much nicer than my improvised jingles![/SIZE]
> Is anyone familiar with this company?
> 
> http://www.santassleighbells.com/sleigh.html
> ...



Those are really nice, but a little pricey....bet they sound nice though and are very well made from what I saw on the web site..


----------



## Davie (Nov 10, 2009)

*Word of caution using bells on your driving horses*. Introduce the bells to them when you are long lining them. Red Hot--my old seasoned tried and true, obstacle horse that nothing usually bothers him almost had a melt down when I put sleigh bells on my cart for a Crhistmas Parade. I finally had to remove them. He did not mind them on the other horses that were with us but he wanted NO PART of them on him or his cart.

Add them to your harness or saddle when in an enclosed round pen to see how they are going to react. You don't need a disaster to happen at some function. Even the best of them can get rattled by something and for Red Hot it was the bells.


----------



## nbark (Nov 10, 2009)

Davie said:


> *Word of caution using bells on your driving horses*. Introduce the bells to them when you are long lining them. Red Hot--my old seasoned tried and true, obstacle horse that nothing usually bothers him almost had a melt down when I put sleigh bells on my cart for a Crhistmas Parade. I finally had to remove them. He did not mind them on the other horses that were with us but he wanted NO PART of them on him or his cart.
> Add them to your harness or saddle when in an enclosed round pen to see how they are going to react. You don't need a disaster to happen at some function. Even the best of them can get rattled by something and for Red Hot it was the bells.


good sound advice to me...thank you


----------



## Krazee bout Kasspur (Nov 10, 2009)

I have a pair of the hames bells with the ring that I picked up from an Amish harness shop during a very rushed visit to Kansas to see an ex-boyfriend's relatives. $20 for the pair!! Or rather the ex-boyfriend bought them...I just made sure the bells went to me when we broke up




. Sometimes I use them and just loop them over the terrets.

I've always liked the Russian Saddle Chimes...those just look so cool.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 10, 2009)

[SIZE=8pt]Dapper Dan has driven with bells for several years. I have some that hang from his breast strap, across the saddle, and he wears some around each foot. We are noisy! But they are all makeshift, and I like the idea of real horse bells. I wasn't sure, the first time I put bells on him, how he would react, but he took it in stride. The first year was just around his feet, then I added more bells.[/SIZE]

I am planning to order, so I will let you know how the company and the bells work out.

They sent a link showing the correct way to attach bells and why the body bells go around the shafts. (I was a little put off by the thin horse in the photo.)

http://www.santassleighbells.com/quality.html


----------



## MiLo Minis (Nov 10, 2009)

There was a fellow with a pair of draft horses in the Holstein Christmas Parade last year with a set of Russian saddle and shaft chimes done in silver that were absolutely BEAUTIFUL!!! The ringing they made stood out from all the other bells and there were plenty of them.


----------



## whitney (Dec 4, 2009)

Here are a cheaper version for those of us that just want to keep the hunters from "bagging" me and my mini. 10.00 each

http://www.sugarrockfarm.com/Misc.htmL

They are at the bottom............


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Dec 5, 2009)

Marsha Cassada said:


> They sent a link showing the correct way to attach bells and why the body bells go around the shafts. (I was a little put off by the thin horse in the photo.)http://www.santassleighbells.com/quality.html


I'm not sure he's thin so much as undermuscled (possibly young or green?) and standing funny in the snow. I've got some pictures of my Arab that make his hips look the same way when he's in deep snow.

Whitney, if you only want bells for that purpose I've got an even cheaper way...a craft store, a zip tie, and two seconds alone with the bells and the rein terrets! *LOL*

Leia


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 6, 2009)

We did our first parade with the sleigh bells. Dapper Dan was used to bells, but these are body bells, and hang under the belly--plus are pretty loud!--so I lead him around in the pasture earlier in the day for a trial run. He was a little spooked at the noise UNDER him, but it didn't take long to be ho hum.

The parade was about 2 miles long with hundreds of spectators. Dapper Dan and his bells were a big hit. We followed the antique tractors and behind us were the Shriners zipping around on their little skooters. We stopped to let people pet Dapper Dan along the way. The funniest were young teen boys.

I had a problem with Dapper Dan wanting to eat all the candy canes squished into the street by the tractors. The ones still in wrappers didn't interest him.

I had one scary moment about half way through. Buddy jumped out of the cart and was dragged underneath by the leash. Dapper Dan stopped quickly and I got Buddy out from under the cart. The leash was wrapped around the axle. A Shriner came to help, but we were under control and back in the parade. Buddy was fine, but I made a nest at my feet in the blanket and made him ride the rest of the way there, instead of on the seat beside me.

Heading south was very pleasant, but the 2 miles back to the trailer into a north wind were pretty cold!

I got someone to take our picture in the parking lot before the parade so you can hear how loud the bells are. They are attention-getters with the genuine "jingle bell" sound!

Notice Dapper Dan also has bells around his feet. We were noisy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KAZ8ujAtJrs


----------



## cretahillsgal (Dec 7, 2009)

Awesome Marsha!!! Is that at the college?? Looks like it.

I wanted to come and bring Sparky, but I had to go to Chickasha to deliver a horse at 2:30. I was hoping the parade was going to be on Saturday instead of Sunday. I bet you guys were a big hit.


----------

